# Need help on Water Heater/Boiler



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I am looking for a tankless type water heater or boiler that can handle up to 14 gpm and produce 140+degree water. The incoming water will be around 65 so I will need at least a 75 degree rise. The fuel available is LP. 

Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Tankless?*

75x14x8.34x60=525,420 net BTU's required 

A 199k 95% tankless does around 5 GPM at 75 degree rise 
So it would take three units 

A 199k 84% tankless does around 4.75 GPM at 75 degree rise 
So maybe 4 units

A commercial 340,000 84% tankless does around 7.6 GPM, so 2 units would suffice but may cost more than 3 199k condensing vented with PVC installed


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> 75x14x8.34x60=525,420 net BTU's required A 199k 95% tankless does around 5 GPM at 75 degree rise So it would take three units A 199k 84% tankless does around 4.75 GPM at 75 degree rise So maybe 4 units A commercial 340,000 84% tankless does around 7.6 GPM, so 2 units would suffice but may cost more than 3 199k condensing vented with PVC installed


This dude paid attention in school.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> This dude paid attention in school.


He is an engineer and know his sh**t.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

This will be for a clean room application and the man said it needed to be metal SS. He said they had had a room with pvc and it somehow leached into their material over time. 

Would using a tankless to "preheat" the incoming water and then boosting the temps with second get to the temps and flow rates he needs?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Three Navien NPE 240's should do the trick


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

TXPlumbBob said:


> This will be for a clean room application and the man said it needed to be metal SS. He said they had had a room with pvc and it somehow leached into their material over time.
> 
> Would using a tankless to "preheat" the incoming water and then boosting the temps with second get to the temps and flow rates he needs?


No advantage, a BTU is a BTU
Still takes the same to raise 1 lb of water a degree 
If done as a step process it would still require 2 minimum for first raise in temp and 2 the second raise, minimum four units with pressure drops


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

incarnatopnh said:


> Three Navien NPE 240's should do the trick


Yes it would and at the highest energy factor (efficiency) out there today of any water heating appliance.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> 75x14x8.34x60=525,420 net


Thanks for the refresher, have to remember the btu/lbs for the big one yet


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Contact Navien. I know whenever I do a system like that, they will design it and help you with any questions.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Intellihot tankless have the capabilitys you are looking for. IQ 750 can make 15.3 gpm at 90 deg rise. Ferguson sells them and there made in Illinois.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you all. This helps me have a better starting point. wyrickmech I will not do business with Ferguson. I will look at you suggestion and see if they are available through other vendors. Thank you,


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Thank you all. This helps me have a better starting point. wyrickmech I will not do business with Ferguson. I will look at you suggestion and see if they are available through other vendors. Thank you,


you could prolly contact them direct they are a product that fits your application.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

wyrickmech,
I did awhile ago. I also have queried a few other options and will start putting it all together next week. Thank you all again.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

2 Eternal GU195(M) they will work wonderfully.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

The intellihot seems nice, yet unproven.
Wait till you see the cost of this 750 which is three 250k ASME tankless in one cabinet, I think three seperate units will fare better.

2 Eternals? You will come up almost 4 GPM short of the 14 GPM at 75 degree rise requirement. Three Eternals maybe if you wish to throw the dice on quality.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> The intellihot seems nice, yet unproven.
> Wait till you see the cost of this 750 which is three 250k ASME tankless in one cabinet, I think three seperate units will fare better.
> 
> 2 Eternals? You will come up almost 4 GPM short of the 14 GPM at 75 degree rise requirement. Three Eternals maybe if you wish to throw the dice on quality.


Where you been? missed your intelligent post.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ZL700 said:


> The intellihot seems nice, yet unproven. Wait till you see the cost of this 750 which is three 250k ASME tankless in one cabinet, I think three seperate units will fare better. 2 Eternals? You will come up almost 4 GPM short of the 14 GPM at 75 degree rise requirement. Three Eternals maybe if you wish to throw the dice on quality.


 I like the control setup. No master just a cascade affect each working independent but together. Also I love the heat exchanger no small pathways to get clogged. I have a Hospital that is considering retrofitting laundry to test there ability. Also you can go as far as 200 feet with the exhaust and intake that makes it hard not to notice.


----------

